# Overlclock question?



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi i was just wondering why companies don't just overclock the cards themselves instead of giving u a native preformance. i know there are some cards overcloked pre packaged but why not just oc all of them for us?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Ocing shortens the lifespan of the chip. The point to OCing is taking a slower much cheaper chip and bringing it up to par with some of the faster ones. Why would you want this though if you can afford the faster chip and still maintain its lifespan? Catch is you pay more though for the higher quality parts.

Take mine for example. Its a 60$ chip that is slightly faster than a stock E8400 right now but i can guarantee it will not last as long though.


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

oh ok thanks for the help


----------

